# Insects in vivarium



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

So I noticed the last few days that I see these super tiny black insects in my vivarium. They are literally smaller than a small springtail and you can't see them unless your looking for them. I have also seen some tiny red spider looking insects and flying gnats in the tank. Should I be concerned that these bugs are in my vivarium? I don't think there really is a way to have prevented them from getting in, but I might be wrong. Let me know what you guys think.
Thank You


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

The red spider looking thing are probably mites. The tiny black springtail looking things might be tiny black springtail like things? I dunno. The gnats sound like fungus gnats, which are common as a tank gets settled in. Do you have frogs in the tank? I suspect that the frogs will eat these bugs.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

frogface said:


> The red spider looking thing are probably mites. The tiny black springtail looking things might be tiny black springtail like things? I dunno. The gnats sound like fungus gnats, which are common as a tank gets settled in. Do you have frogs in the tank? I suspect that the frogs will eat these bugs.


Yea I got 3 thumbnails in the tank and I do believe they are eating the bugs. Just wanted to see if they might be dangerous. It's not like the tank is being overrun or anything either.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

When I had a new tank and it got mites I was very concerned. The folks here put my mind to rest and sure enough, the frogs ate them and all was well. Now I look at random tank bugs as extra food. Well, except for spiders. They have to go. 

I think the same will be true for your tank. Do you have wood in there? Maybe they came in with the wood. I think they'll be fine.


----------



## Prbeaner_27 (Jul 7, 2013)

frogface said:


> When I had a new tank and it got mites I was very concerned. The folks here put my mind to rest and sure enough, the frogs ate them and all was well. Now I look at random tank bugs as extra food. Well, except for spiders. They have to go.
> 
> I think the same will be true for your tank. Do you have wood in there? Maybe they came in with the wood. I think they'll be fine.


Yea I have two pieces of wood, and a whole assortment of leaves, so I assume that's where they came from. I'm not all to worried, but thank you for the posts now I can go back to enjoying my frogs .


----------

